# Sprinkler head helpings!!???!!??



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you blow out/flush out any crud that might have been stuck in the irrigation lines and risers before fitting the heads? If not, sand dirt, PVC particles could now be blocking the heads from popping up and retracting properly. Just so you know, box stores sell anything but the top of the line sprinkler heads to art.

If the sprinkler components extend through the base into the risers, make sure your riser are parallel to the path of the sprinkler head.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, they were all cleaned, I flushed the lines out for 2 min each zone (until water was clear) and installed the heads while it was still somewhat pressurized so no dirt/mud would fall back into the pipe. The risers are not even close to the inside for that to be bothering it.

The Orbits are actually somewhat good, but the nozzles arent even with water coverage. The Hunters have wonderful coverage, but arent reliable with popping up/down.


----------



## GulfCoastRick (May 6, 2011)

If you noticed similarities, there is a reason for this. The owner and founder of K-Rain (a Florida company) owns the design patents on the gear drive/pop-up mechanisms that are universal across all product lines in the industry.
I recently replaced all my sprinklers with K-Rain K2 and Orbit Voyager II units and love both of them, especially like the 5" pop-up and both of these have rugged, carefree gear drives.
I have friends who switched to these years ago and ended much of their troubles.


----------

